# What is the absolute best gpu to pair with my CPU (i5 3570) before i get major bottlenecks?



## 8bitgamer757 (May 19, 2020)

The rest of my specs are listed under the my specs tab


----------



## Toothless (May 19, 2020)

1060.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 19, 2020)

I'd be looking at a 1650 super or RX 580 8GB

Depending on what they cost in your region.


----------



## Caring1 (May 19, 2020)

I'd say 1660.
Assuming your 3570 is the K version as it's at 4.0GHz.


----------



## bizzmeister (May 19, 2020)

Another one here saying go 1660 or 1660Ti

basically whatever you find a better deal with


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 19, 2020)

bizzmeister said:


> Another one here saying go 1660 or 1660Ti
> 
> basically whatever you find a better deal with



Out of these 1660 super is probably the most ideal if he steps up from the sub 200 ish cards.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (May 19, 2020)

GTX 1650 Super is the best choice


----------



## Jetster (May 19, 2020)

Major bottlenecks? No, you can run anything you want. Say run a 2080, how much of a hit? Depending on the game and resolution maybe 15-20 %


----------



## hat (May 19, 2020)

You're going to upgrade your CPU eventually, aren't you? Get the best GPU you can afford for now, and you'll benefit from it even more later when you move on from the 3570.

It looks like the 5700xt has the best bang for the buck right now among the big boy GPUs:








						AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT Review
					

The AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT is based on AMD's all-new Navi 10 GPU featuring the RDNA architecture. We thoroughly test the card's gaming performance and look at power, heat, noise, overclocking, and clock frequency stability, too, sometimes with surprising results.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




When you're ready, $500 can easily net you a decent new board, processor and 16GB set of memory from either camp. A 4GHz quad core, especially without HT, is pretty long in the tooth these days. Even games are taking advantage of more than any quad core on the planet can offer these days, and lots of per-core improvements have happened between now and the 3570's time. I'm not pushing you to upgrade everything (I myself still run a 2600k), I'm just saying there are a lot of gains to be had when you _are_ ready to make the move, so it makes sense to get a good GPU now, if you can.


----------



## s3thra (May 19, 2020)

I paired my 3570k with a Radeon RX570 4GB and it makes for a pretty sweet 1080p rig for most stuff. But as others have said, go with what you can afford, you're not terribly limited by this CPU anyway (depending on the game), but if you feel things are getting that way in the future, upgrade the rest of your system down the track.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 19, 2020)

1650 ~ 1660 S is already a bottleneck, and a pretty substantial one at that. 10 ~ 25% lost. Also, stutter.

RX570 seems more suitable, or 1060 6GB. I wouldn't go higher. Unless you intend to upgrade the CPU down the line. Its going to happen anyway, 4 cores/threads is just not enough anymore for problem free gaming.


----------



## lZKoce (May 19, 2020)

Just grab an used Vega 56 and plow through  On a side note, 10GB is a very odd RAM quantity. I see your PSU is 750W, so it should comfortably handle the Vega.


----------



## Hyderz (May 19, 2020)

depends on the game you play..
i used to have the 3570k oc to 4.2ghz + GTX 980 (1060 equiv) and man certain parts of Deus Ex Mankind Divided is Choppy
especially the open wide areas.. upgraded to gtx 1070 and still the same result but noticeable the framerate was better.
Then i caved in and got an i7 6700k... and everything is buttery smooth until todays game.

if i were you i get the most powerful gpu you can afford atm.
Then switch to a newer (amd or intel platform). Ryzen 5 3600 or intel's upcoming 10600k for the best value for gaming


----------



## XL-R8R (May 19, 2020)

Upping the resolution you game at to 1440 will eliminate most of the CPU bottlenecks to a point of negligible impact - buy the most powerful GPU you can afford at this moment along with a new 1440 monitor and hold out for the 4 series from AMD for a full system refresh.


Also, the cache/uncore OCing for 3 & 4 series CPU's is what I've found to give the most "bang-for-buck" in a daily sense when OCing the two aforementioned series'; 4.6GHz core speed for me and 4.4GHz cache/uncore and it gives a noticeable increase in minimum FPS with the uncore/cache @ 4.4 vs 3.8





Edit 

The OP's "10GB DDR3" is worrying; mismatched sticks wont perform well and 10GB isnt enough for today's gaming needs......

@8bitgamer757 what configuration is that 10GB installed?  2x4GB+1x2GB? all single-sided or a mismatch of single/double?  We (the community) need some clarification on this RAM setup.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 19, 2020)

XL-R8R said:


> Upping the resolution you game at to 1440 will eliminate most of the CPU bottlenecks to a point of negligible impact - buy the most powerful GPU you can afford at this moment along with a new 1440 monitor and hold out for the 4 series from AMD for a full system refresh.
> 
> 
> Also, the cache/uncore OCing for 3 & 4 series CPU's is what I've found to give the most "bang-for-buck" in a daily sense when OCing the two aforementioned series'; 4.6GHz core speed for me and 4.4GHz cache/uncore and it gives a noticeable increase in minimum FPS with the uncore/cache @ 4.4 vs 3.8
> ...



A higher resolution will NOT fix a CPU bottleneck. The CPU load is the same or higher, unless the FPS is much lower. But if he upgrades the GPU and is capable of running at 1440, that won't do a thing for his CPU woes. An OC also will not help him, because he's got a core/thread shortage for recent games. There's just no way around that, even if you go up to 4K.

I've ran a GTX 1080 on the very same CPU and its not pretty, even with an OC. Don't make me pull out my Total War bench comparison, its a jaw dropping gap in performance due to just a CPU upgrade.


----------



## lmille16 (May 19, 2020)

Running a 3570k @4.2 here paired with a 1070 Tiusing 1080p. Performance is highly dependent on the game. BF V I would struggle to get 70 FPS. Borderlands 3 and COD Warzone I can get closer to 100. Upping the graphics settings in many cases helped me offload some stress from the CPU to the GPU.

I would go with the advice of some others and get the best that you can afford since you will be able to roll it over into a new build. I still plan to do that with the 1070 Ti when I upgrade everything else towards the end of the year.


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 19, 2020)

rx580 8gb id go for there cheap and still perform well.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 19, 2020)

RX 570, my old 3550 quad was barely making it in any new games.


----------



## 27MaD (May 19, 2020)

Not a bad idea if you buy a cheap 4C/8T Xeon.
to be exact something like an E3 1230 V2, you can get one for like $40 and i think it's totally worth it.
I'd say a 1650 Super or RX 580.


----------



## agent_x007 (May 19, 2020)

XL-R8R said:


> Also, the cache/uncore OCing for 3 & 4 series CPU's is what I've found to give the most "bang-for-buck" in a daily sense when OCing the two aforementioned series'; 4.6GHz core speed for me and 4.4GHz cache/uncore and it gives a noticeable increase in minimum FPS with the uncore/cache @ 4.4 vs 3.8


Ivy Bridge/3000 series doesn't have UnCore clock.
It has single clock domain (same as Sandy Bridge).


----------



## 8bitgamer757 (May 19, 2020)

Ok so the main thing I'm seeing here are 1660S or Ti. For those of you worried about my RAM setup its 2X4gb+2X1gb, all the ram is the same brand (Hynix). On another note, this is just the normal non-k version of the i5 3570, i just used the partially unlocked multiplier and set it to the max 4ghz it allows


----------



## Vayra86 (May 19, 2020)

The key here is how fast you intend to upgrade the rest. If you're doing that within one year, by all means go big(ger) on the GPU. If not, keep it cheap, maybe even second hand.

Its not a good idea to buy a GPU that you cannot fully utilize, especially with new releases right in front of us. After all, a new release will push the price per FPS down a bit, by as much as 20-30%. Better off jumping in by then and get more mileage for your money, and get something that balances out nicely with what you have today instead.

On a 3570 I would just start saving for the whole rig minus perhaps storage, case and PSU. Get a good picture of what balance you are looking to achieve on a new platform, and scale your GPU on that.

Another thing of note. A 1660S or ti will not be having RT capability, but there will be 2020 GPU releases from both camps that dó have those resources, also on a similar price point as the 1660S is now. The resale value of a 16 series GPU is just about zero by the time you might sell it.

Just for an impression on what you might miss out on... a 1660S is a little bit slower than my 1080. Here is what I got going from a 3570K at 4.2 Ghz to a new CPU. This is 1080p, too. Note that FPS is capped at 120. But you can see the 3570K might get close at times,  but it is brutally inconsistent.

3570K






8700K


----------

